
HD emulation mod makes “Mode 7” SNES games look like new - JoshTriplett
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/04/hd-emulation-mod-makes-mode-7-snes-games-look-like-new/#
======
djmips
"This smearing is exacerbated by the SNES' matrix math implementation, which
uses trigonometric lookup tables and rounding to cut down on the time needed
to perform all that linear algebra on '90s-era consumer hardware. " \- this is
a bit of an apology for what I feel like is some actual bug in the math used
in the Mode7 hardware. We spent a lot of time working around the inconsistent
decimation. Either way this cleaned up version is rather nice.

------
araker
Wow, the graphics look a lot more crisp, saw tooths and straight lines in the
distance are rendered correctly without artifacts. I wonder how f-zero and
mario kart look like with this mod.

~~~
x2f10
>I wonder how f-zero and mario kart look like with this mod.

There's example images in the article of both.

------
Chazprime
Can't wait to see someone running _Axelay_ with this; that game was a Mode 7
beast.

